# The amount on the bag?



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

Do you feed the exact amount on the bag? We are feeding Royal Canin large breed puppy. That's what the breeders feed, after this huge bag we wil be transitioning to Chicken soup. For now though, it says 3 1/4 cups a day. He is finally finding his appetite now at 9 1/2 weeks. He can eat about 1 to 1 1/2 cups, 3 times a day. Do I feed what he can eat or only the amount they say?
Also is there a reason I couldn't break it down into 4 meals?


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

When my dogs were very young I fed them 3-4 times a day. I tried to give them the amount on the bag, but if they were underweight I increased the amount. By about 5 months old I changed to free feeding ( for those who aren't overweight.)


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I never look at the recommended amount to feed on the bag as every dog is different. I look at the dog and decide if they need to eat more or not.

As for feeding puppies, I let them eat as much as they want three times a day and pick it up when they finish eating. I start limiting food around six months when they start to put on a little extra weight. This works very well for most pups, but not for the piggy ones that will eat until they burst.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I look at the guide on the bag as a recommendation. I prefer to feel my dogs and see if they're a little thin or a little heavy and adjust accordingly - I think it's more accurate.

I would say if he's not too thin or too fat on what he's choosing to eat then that's a good amount for him. The best thing to do is just have him standing and gently run your hands along his ribcage. You should be able to feel ribs without pressing hard (like through fat) but not have them sticking out either.


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok I am letting him eat what he wants for 15 minutes. He's a slow eater and comes to goes from it. He's eating more then it says. I can feel his ribs super easy. He will be big, his dad is 120 lbs, so far at 9 1/2 wks he's 23lbs!!!!!


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

ladybugmomma said:


> Do you feed the exact amount on the bag? We are feeding Royal Canin large breed puppy. That's what the breeders feed, after this huge bag we wil be transitioning to Chicken soup. For now though, it says 3 1/4 cups a day. He is finally finding his appetite now at 9 1/2 weeks. He can eat about 1 to 1 1/2 cups, 3 times a day. Do I feed what he can eat or only the amount they say?
> Also is there a reason I couldn't break it down into 4 meals?



I wouldn't switch to Chicken Soup from RC. RC is a better food. CS is a very slickly marketed food that reads better than RC but isn't made better.

You are using the food with the Weimaraner on the bag?


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

Really? I really thought CS was a much better food. RC doesn't seem like it. Please please explain why. 
I don't know.. the bag was blue I think, it is the large breed puppy. Not the german shepherd puppy.


----------

